# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Forumi Shqiptar Harlem Shake

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Para ca kohesh gjeta dicka interesante ne internet , nje script java i cili bente cdo faqe te "kercente" hitin e cuditshem "Harlem Shake" , prandaj vendosa ta ndaja edhe ne kete forum.

Ka disa menyra per ta provuar kte gje , por ajo qe me pelqen mua eshte menyra nepermjet bookmark pasi mund ta provosh me cdo website vetem duke klikuar mbi bookmark qe do krijojme .

OK ,atehere ajo qe duhet te bejme eshte te shtypim Ctrl + D dhe do dali opsioni i cili do ruaje nje bookmark te faqes qe jemi (ne kete rast ForumiShqiptar.com) , ne momentin qe del opsioni i ruajtjes si bookmark thesht klikojme *Edit...* dhe aty ku lexon URL do fusim kte script (copy-paste) :

*javascript:(function(){function c(){var e=document.createElement("link");e.setAttribute("t  ype","text/css");e.setAttribute("rel","stylesheet");e.setAttr  ibute("href",f);e.setAttribute("class",l);document  .body.appendChild(e)}function h(){var e=document.getElementsByClassName(l);for(var t=0;t<e.length;t++){document.body.removeChild(e[t])}}function p(){var e=document.createElement("div");e.setAttribute("cl  ass",a);document.body.appendChild(e);setTimeout(fu  nction(){document.body.removeChild(e)},100)}functi  on d(e){return{height:e.offsetHeight,width:e.offsetWi  dth}}function v(i){var s=d(i);return s.height>e&&s.height<n&&s.width>t&&s.width<r}funct  ion m(e){var t=e;var n=0;while(!!t){n+=t.offsetTop;t=t.offsetParent}ret  urn n}function g(){var e=document.documentElement;if(!!window.innerWidth)  {return window.innerHeight}else if(e&&!isNaN(e.clientHeight)){return e.clientHeight}return 0}function y(){if(window.pageYOffset){return window.pageYOffset}return Math.max(document.documentElement.scrollTop,docume  nt.body.scrollTop)}function E(e){var t=m(e);return t>=w&&t<=b+w}function S(){var e=document.createElement("audio");e.setAttribute("  class",l);e.src=i;e.loop=false;e.addEventListener(  "canplay",function(){setTimeout(function(){x(k)},5  00);setTimeout(function(){N();p();for(var e=0;e<O.length;e++){T(O[e])}},15500)},true);e.addEventListener("ended",funct  ion(){N();h()},true);e.innerHTML=" <p>If you are reading this, it is because your browser does not support the audio element. We recommend that you get a new browser.</p> <p>";document.body.appendChild(e);e.play()}functio  n x(e){e.className+=" "+s+" "+o}function T(e){e.className+=" "+s+" "+u[Math.floor(Math.random()*u.length)]}function N(){var e=document.getElementsByClassName(s);var t=new RegExp("\\b"+s+"\\b");for(var n=0;n<e.length;){e[n].className=e[n].className.replace(t,"")}}var e=30;var t=30;var n=350;var r=350;var i="//s3.amazonaws.com/moovweb-marketing/playground/harlem-shake.mp3";var s="mw-harlem_shake_me";var o="im_first";var u=["im_drunk","im_baked","im_trippin","im_blown"];var a="mw-strobe_light";var f="//s3.amazonaws.com/moovweb-marketing/playground/harlem-shake-style.css";var l="mw_added_css";var b=g();var w=y();var C=document.getElementsByTagName("*");var k=null;for(var L=0;L<C.length;L++){var A=C[L];if(v(A)){if(E(A)){k=A;break}}}if(A===null){consol  e.warn("Could not find a node of the right size. Please try a different page.");return}c();S();var O=[];for(var L=0;L<C.length;L++){var A=C[L];if(v(A)){O.push(A)}}})()*


Ndersa tek *Name* mund te shkruani cfare te doni , pastaj shtypni *Save*

Tani jeni gati per ta provuar ne cdo faqe qe deshironi thjesht duke klikuar mbi bookmark-un qe sapo krijuat.

----------


## benseven11

Punon ne Chrome brauser.
Dridhet logoja lart forumi shqiptar
dhe keto avataret dhe ca butona ne faqen e forumit.
Muzik koloterrorrita stupid.

----------

